# Mid-Iowa Retriever Club Trial



## ramblinmaxx (Nov 17, 2004)

Any news?

thanks,

lesa c


----------



## menmon (Feb 10, 2008)

That sleeping dog looks alot like Bo.

Open - 10 dogs back after 3rd series


----------



## Bryan Manning (May 22, 2005)

***** said:


> That sleeping dog looks alot like Bo.
> 
> Open - 10 dogs back after 3rd series


do you have any numbers, thanks?


----------



## budsdad (Jan 28, 2008)

Is there a difference between "Mid Iowa" and "Midwest"?


----------



## ramblinmaxx (Nov 17, 2004)

budsdad said:


> Is there a difference between "Mid Iowa" and "Midwest"?


Yes, there is. When I looked at Qual results the owners and handlers didn't match up with the running order numbers. Just looked it up and Midwest is in Joliet, IL.

lesa c


----------



## ramblinmaxx (Nov 17, 2004)

***** said:


> That sleeping dog looks alot like Bo.
> 
> Open - 10 dogs back after 3rd series




HMMM.......why he certainly does! He is so photogenic we just had to use him for our Christmas card and Marty's avatar!

lesa c


----------



## Gaspasser (Jan 29, 2008)

OPEN RESULTS FROM MID IOWA

1st-ZOOM/Jim Carlisle (Qualifies National Amateur)
2nd-PLAYER/Bobby George "NEW FC" (Qualifies National Open)
3rd-BO/Bill Eckett
4th-COMET/Bill Eckett
RJ-THIEF/Scott Dewey
JAM-BUCK/Bill Eckett
JAM-LEICA/Bill Eckett

Congrats to Jim Carlisle with the win, John & Jackie Mckay getting 2nd, and Steve & Jane Paul for placing 3rd!


----------



## ramblinmaxx (Nov 17, 2004)

any news on the Derby?

Thanks,
Marty


----------



## TimThurby (May 22, 2004)

Gaspasser said:


> OPEN RESULTS FROM MID IOWA
> 
> 2nd-PLAYER/Bobby George "NEW FC" (Qualifies National Open)


*WOOHOO!!! A huge CONGRATS to John, Jackie and Blackwater on the newest FC and National Open Qualifier:*

*FC QUICKMARK POWER PLAY (aka PLAYER)*


Has a nice "ring" to it,
Shannon and Tim


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

Congratz to everyone! A Blackwater sweep! Congratz to the McKay's on their new FC! Also congratz to Mike Westfall, Mike Schaeffer, and Bruce Sampson on their Jams! Leica jammed after being back in training for a little while, she was on maternity leave


Aaron


----------



## budsdad (Jan 28, 2008)

Aaron Homburg said:


> Congratz to everyone! A Blackwater sweep! Congratz to the McKay's on their new FC! Also congratz to Mike Westfall, Mike Schaeffer, and Bruce Sampson on their Jams! Leica jammed after being back in training for a little while, she was on maternity leave
> 
> 
> Aaron



Way to go Leica. I just picked up one of her puppies three weeks ago and mine was the first to leave!!!

Congratulations Bruce. She is a special dog.


----------



## WORK (Jul 5, 2004)

WE ARE SO VERY PROUD OF FC QUICKMARK POWER PLAY "PLAYER"!!!! CONGRATS TO JACKIE & JOHN. CHERISH THE MEMORIES THAT PLAYER WILL MAKE WITH YOU. YOU KNOW BOTH "PLAYER" AND HIS DAM "READI" WERE BORN AT WHITE OAK RETRIEVER KENNELS. We have a litter of 12 puppies right now out of Player's littermate "Cally" bred to Kip Kemps "Ozzy". Hope these puppies are as talented as "P". Here is wishing more Blue & Silver for Mr. "P"! Barb & Marty


----------



## Gwen Jones (Jun 19, 2004)

I would like to send a special " Way to Go" to my friends at Blackwater. That was a VERY impressive list in the Open. Jim, Jackie and Jane get special congrats along with Bobby George for handling Player to his FC.


----------



## L&C WIGTON (Nov 12, 2007)

does anyone have any info on the am? 

thanks


----------



## Vicki Worthington (Jul 9, 2004)

Congratulations Jackie & John on Player's new FC! That's awesome. You can enjoy floating on a cloud for awhile!!!!!

Vicki


----------



## john h. (Oct 15, 2007)

Congratulations John and Jackie on Player's FC. The derby and other results are now on EE. 

My derby dog (Buck) got second. That's six points in the last two trials. Unfortunately, I could not be there.


----------

